

3D Galaxy Graph Visualization of Most Go Packages - bigredtech
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/golang-nuts/bgeZ0MjQMFE

======
bigredtech
Direct link to the visualization:

[http://anvaka.github.io/pm/#/galaxy/gosearch?cx=-1898&cy=-17...](http://anvaka.github.io/pm/#/galaxy/gosearch?cx=-1898&cy=-1759&cz=10036&lx=0.1521&ly=-0.0994&lz=0.0558&lw=0.9818&ml=150&s=1.75&l=1&v=2015-07-19T20-46-17Z)

------
brianstarke
I just 3D visualized your mom

[http://i.imgur.com/kHTnhTV.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/kHTnhTV.jpg)

